# Contactor con sobreconsumo



## marcelia (Dic 15, 2006)

Hola a todos los usuarios del foro, sigo en mi práctica y el encargado del área técnica de la empresa tiene un problema con un contactor para uno de los motores, así que me gustaría pedir nuevamente su ayuda.
El contactor  está en la red de 220V y al cuando el motor comienza su ciclo de trabajo empieza a consumir del orden de 7 Amp y empiza a subir hasta los 25 Amp lo que termina rompiendo los terminales; por lo que me comentó él había conectado un capacitor al contactor para reducir la chispa en otros casos similares, pero en este se habian quemado. Los reles de ese tablero son de 10A...
Agradecería su ayuda y si no me explique muy bien (lo + probable) diganme que datos debo consultar adicionalmente
Marce


----------



## thors (Dic 15, 2006)

marce con que  bestias estas metida 

faltan + datos

voltage y corriente motor
tipo de partida start ,delta
aplicacion del motor
el rele de 10A es el rele termico'?

en general hay elementos para disminuir la corriente inversa que generan las bobinas 
se llaman snubber  pero se utilizan para proteger de la corriente inversa a los semiconductores como transistores , triac y scr
osea la malla snubber

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/about163.html


----------



## marcelia (Dic 15, 2006)

ni te imaginas! pero ese es tema de terapia... en fin, averiguare mas. muchas gracias


----------



## thors (Dic 15, 2006)

de donde eres marce


----------



## electro-gen (Dic 22, 2006)

Energizar el contactor sin el motor, se energiza normal, motor con sobreconsumo., se energiza mal, problema de bobina erronea, o vias de corriente de fuga entre los bornes del contactor, es necesario ubicar la falla en el contactor o en el motor, pueden ser fallas distintas que se manifiesten ambas en el contactor.


----------

